# M6 closed near Birmingham after horse box crash



## pixie (13 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-19248557


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 August 2012)

OMG. Any news anyone?


----------



## Fools Motto (13 August 2012)

How horrible for all.

Really hope the news is better than that article has made out.


----------



## sprytzer (13 August 2012)

M6 southbound between 6 and 4 to remain closed through evening rush hour
13 August 2012



THE M6 southbound between junction 6 and junction 4a is expected to remain closed for at least the next three to four hours following a serious road traffic collision this afternoon.

Police attended at around 2:25pm following the four vehicle collision between an HGV, two vans and another vehicle. A horse box was also involved.

The northbound carriageway was closed to allow the air ambulance to land  this closure is expected to be lifted within the next 20 minutes (approx 4:30pm).

There are a number of injuries reported, some serious, but there are no further details available at this time.

Three horses were involved in the collision, one of which was pronounced dead at the scene. A vet is en route to tend to the other two animals.

Motorists are advised to avoid the area and plan their journeys accordingly as the evening rush hour approaches.


RIP poor horse, hope the others are ok.


----------



## stencilface (13 August 2012)

Cross posted, that's not good, rip horse, and hopefully no people going the same way.  Fingers crossed for people and remaining horses.


----------



## Merrymoles (13 August 2012)

How awful - worst nightmare. Hope all (humans and horses) recover quickly and that it was quick for the one that didn't make it


----------



## Paint Me Proud (13 August 2012)

just been on our local news. Showed footage of the crash and the two horses that survived are just stood grazing on the side of the motorway, they looked ok. 
Sadly though the third horse didnt make it.

We were caught up in the tail back this afternoon as we came home from holiday and that was at about 3pm so they have been there for a long time now.


----------



## MiaBella (14 August 2012)

Some pictures here, looks like an artic went into the back of the horsebox (not sure how the van was involved), bloke from the van was airlifted and a woman from the horsebox with serious head injuries.  Really hope they are all ok 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eboard-weaving-traffic.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 August 2012)

Further updates are on the new lounge post, sounds like humans seriously hurt, the other two horses ok and safe


----------



## spotter (14 August 2012)

So sad  Poor horse and poor lady, am glad to hear the other horses are doing well, but feel so sorry for the poor little dog. I just hope someone has found it by now


----------

